# Installing AGX w/ GC coilovers



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Alright...I've read all the threads and couldnt find my anwser.
I set of the GC coilovers just like in teh 200x project and I removed the stock I mounted the AGX's with the stock camber and installed it...I did this to the front and rear. It seems I have missed something..I dont know what though. 
On the front I got 2 nuts withthe AGX struts...do I use both?

On the rear...when I removed the shock and the spring...there were a crap lots of rubber bushing and all...do I us all of these even though Im not using a stock spring?? Well...I must have left out something cause there is a gap after mounting the rear shocks. I think I as supposed to use a rubber bushing that came off the stock between the coilover top cap and camber.
Can anyone concern on this...and however told me that the rear was easier was full of crap...LOL What a job this was.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

what do you mean you got 2 nuts with the front? did the coilovers come with instructions?


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

the AGX struts came with 2 nuts...Im not talking about the coilover
the instructions that came with the coilovers and AGX's are worthless...Ive found better info from the install on the project 200sx


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

ok...I found some pieces I missed and put those in the front and rear inbetween the coilover top plate and the camber and its great...
The pieces look similar to bumper stops and Im wondering if there is some after market ones that will be better....
Can someone who has done this set up list the exact parts on the strut...like what is supposed to be inbetween the coilover cap and the camber.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *Can someone who has done this set up list the exact parts on the strut...like what is supposed to be inbetween the coilover cap and the camber. *


Look back on your GC instruction sheet, that is exactly what you are looking for. Also, did you take 1/3 of the bumpstop off. Do that if you didnt already.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

thanks....I had someone tell me that and thats what im goin to do...but Im goin to buy some new ones...the old stock ones are pretty worn out.


----------

